
An Interview with Paul Lutus(2012) - lhuser123
https://hanselminutes.com/342/an-interview-with-paul-lutus
======
lhuser123
What a fascinating story. I specially enjoyed how he decided to start writing
the program that would eventually be called Apple Writer. When people like him
or Linus Torvalds decide to write a cool program, they literally change
history.

